# Adele - Beautiful, Talented, Curvy



## Silver Fox (Feb 22, 2011)

I imagine many here already know about this talented singer, but I only discovered her yesterday. Great voice and even though she's a bit on the skinny side  still very beautiful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 22, 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> even though she's a bit on the skinny side still very beautiful![/URL]


so are you being sarcastic, or did you just want to ensure that everyone's aware you're into much larger ladies?


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 24, 2011)

I lurve Adele. That is all.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been listening to the 2nd album for a few weeks now (thanks, NPR) and I'm disappointed. She's got a great voice for sure, but she needs better songs. I fear it's the dreaded sophomore slump and I hope she moves past it. Several songs are great, don't get me wrong. Rolling in the Deep will be, and should be, a big hit, but a lot of the charm of her first album (admittedly the charm that being an unknown on a shoestring budget can bring) has been wiped away by too much MUSIC, if that makes sense. It just feels over-produced. Power ballads are over-rated and a lot of the music seems derivative to me. I was hoping for more along the lines of the opener, and the album didn't deliver.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 24, 2011)

Adele is an excellent singer, a rare gem in the music world were autotune is used a lot. Her voice is so beautiful & natural.


----------



## frankman (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> I've been listening to the 2nd album for a few weeks now (thanks, NPR) and I'm disappointed. She's got a great voice for sure, but she needs better songs. I fear it's the dreaded sophomore slump and I hope she moves past it. Several songs are great, don't get me wrong. Rolling in the Deep will be, and should be, a big hit, but a lot of the charm of her first album (admittedly the charm that being an unknown on a shoestring budget can bring) has been wiped away by too much MUSIC, if that makes sense. It just feels over-produced. Power ballads are over-rated and a lot of the music seems derivative to me. I was hoping for more along the lines of the opener, and the album didn't deliver.



really? I thought her new album was far better than her first one. No accounting for taste, I guess. But it's true, there's a lot more focus on all the other music besides her voice on this album. 

She's pretty amazing, and she likes coming to the Netherlands, so we get to see her quite often.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

frankman said:


> really? I thought her new album was far better than her first one. No accounting for taste, I guess. But it's true, there's a lot more focus on all the other music besides her voice on this album.
> 
> She's pretty amazing, and she likes coming to the Netherlands, so we get to see her quite often.



she debuted the new song on paul de leeuw, right?

anyway, her songs sound like Kelly Clarkson power ballads and some country music torch songs thrown in for good (bad) measure. Gross.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 24, 2011)

Mmm I agree there's more production on the new album, definitely not as raw. I haven't listened to it enough to get a proper feel for it yet, but at the moment I prefer the first album. I still like the new one though, just need to listen to it a bit more. I wouldn't go as far as Jes' comments.

Someone Like You is my favourite song of the moment, but I _much_ prefer the live versions to the album version and everytime I hear it performed I nearly cry. I first heard it on the Jools Holland Show and it remains my favourite live version, because of it's stripped down simplicity:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Zs7XS3XUo&feature=related

Also...I have tickets to see Adele in September...wooooooh!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 24, 2011)

I do adore Adele's voice. And I just adore her for being a non-skinny and talented woman in the music world. I'm gonna get me some lash extensions.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I do adore Adele's voice. And I just adore her for being a non-skinny and talented woman in the music world. I'm gonna get me some lash extensions.



And I love the foil between her singing voice and her speaking voice! Spoken, she's all Eastenders 'Ello Pat! Ello Frank!, which just cracks me up every time.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> And I love the foil between her singing voice and her speaking voice! Spoken, she's all Eastenders 'Ello Pat! Ello Frank!, which just cracks me up every time.



Lol, I know. And her LAUGH! What a cackle! I tried to find a clip of it but I failed.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Lol, I know. And her LAUGH! What a cackle! I tried to find a clip of it but I failed.



There's a great cackle on the NPR Tiny Desk concert clip I've been listening to. It's super crazy. I don't have words! At the end she keeps saying: Thank you! Thanks for coming out! Thank you!--and it sounds like she's a cross between a bored flight attendant and an old lady. So weird.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 27, 2011)

I fucking LOVE Adele. She is so beautiful and I could listen to her sing all day. Hell, most days I do. She's a stunning woman and an amazing musician. I have a major girl crush on her. Getting her album this week was like Christmas for me. :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love Adele!!

I've been listening to "Someone like you" for weeks on youtube and was so sad when I got her new album and she sings it way different, for some reason I always fall in love with live versions of songs lol


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2011)

TwilightStarr said:


> for some reason I always fall in love with live versions of songs lol



I know the feeling. I've thought the same about lots of different singers. I love the vid of her singing in some radio studio in France. She covers a song and she does it so well that I really wish she'd record it. That said, I do like her Cure cover on this second album, even though the disc leaves me a bit cold, as I've already said.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Feb 28, 2011)

Adele is a beautiful woman and I was actually very shocked to see a woman of substance so much in the spotlight. My weight has kind of kept me back with pursuing a music career, but when I saw her onstage (I forget which show, it was one of those Late Night talk shows), I thought "Well, I'll be damned! Now I have no excuse!" LOL.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Adele is beautiful and she can sing,i do love her.she has a new album out.i fell in love with her after "Chasing Pavements".:wubu:


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't care too too much for her music on the whole, but her voice is (almost) as beautiful as she is. And she's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Cynthia (Mar 2, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I do adore Adele's voice. And I just adore her for being a non-skinny and talented woman in the music world. I'm gonna get me some lash extensions.



LOL! I saw a performance clip of Adele last week and bought mascara for the first time in a couple of years. 

I've noticed that, since Adele lost a bit of weight, negative comments about her body have diminished somewhat and people seem to be focusing more on the music. That really does infuriate me. While it's entirely possible that Adele wanted to lose weight for herself, I'm angry to see that the general public couldn't fully appreciate this woman's gift because they were too busy focusing on her "unacceptable" image. And so, she had to give them a pound of flesh to get respect as an artist. Aargh.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> LOL! I saw a performance clip of Adele last week and bought mascara for the first time in a couple of years.
> 
> I've noticed that, since Adele lost a bit of weight, negative comments about her body have diminished somewhat and people seem to be focusing more on the music. That really does infuriate me. While it's entirely possible that Adele wanted to lose weight for herself, I'm angry to see that the general public couldn't fully appreciate this woman's gift because they were too busy focusing on her "unacceptable" image. And so, she had to give them a pound of flesh to get respect as an artist. Aargh.



i completely agree,i was thinking about this and noticed this too,sad.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 5, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Lol, I know. And her LAUGH! What a cackle! I tried to find a clip of it but I failed.



She is the female Sid James!

With the laughing. Not the singing. Her singing's great!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2011)

Love Her!!


----------



## verucassault (Mar 5, 2011)

her second album is amazing. i guess different strokes for different folks. each song has a different perspective and its great, set fire to the rain, one and only, someone like you, turning tables. 

such a powerful voice with an amazing range. the songs stir up so much emotion, i was in love with it from the first listen


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Mmm I agree there's more production on the new album, definitely not as raw. I haven't listened to it enough to get a proper feel for it yet, but at the moment I prefer the first album. I still like the new one though, just need to listen to it a bit more. I wouldn't go as far as Jes' comments.
> 
> Someone Like You is my favourite song of the moment, but I _much_ prefer the live versions to the album version and everytime I hear it performed I nearly cry. I first heard it on the Jools Holland Show and it remains my favourite live version, because of it's stripped down simplicity:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Zs7XS3XUo&feature=related
> ...



I agree with this...the live versions I heard before I bought the album. The live versions, I find, are better than the album versions. I've progressively fallen more and more in love with the first album as I've had it, so I'm hesitant to make judgments on the second one since I've only had it such a relatively short amount of time. _Someone Like You_ made me cry also...in fact, I watched her four "Inspiration" segments on her YouTube VEVO channel, and just hearing her talk about _Someone Like You _was moving. She said she doesn't think she'll write a more meaningful song, and that may be *her* song. Rolling in the Deep is outstanding, no question. I need to spend more time with _21_. _19_ is one of my standbys, though, without question.


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2011)

She is wonderfully talented and I like her a lot.


Cynthia said:


> LOL! I saw a performance clip of Adele last week and bought mascara for the first time in a couple of years.
> 
> I've noticed that, since Adele lost a bit of weight, negative comments about her body have diminished somewhat and people seem to be focusing more on the music. That really does infuriate me. While it's entirely possible that Adele wanted to lose weight for herself, I'm angry to see that the general public couldn't fully appreciate this woman's gift because they were too busy focusing on her "unacceptable" image. And so, she had to give them a pound of flesh to get respect as an artist. Aargh.


I so agree with you, Cynthia. It's sad that it was surprising to me that she even made it at all, given her socially unacceptable weight at any time during her career. It stinks.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay I just have to say I bought 21 after this thread and I'm a-freakin-ddicted! I listen to it whenever I'm driving, sent my man a ringtone of "One and Only" (he'd never heard of Adele and now he loves her too lol), and I'm always humming SOME song off that CD. 

Now I just need some of her songs on karaoke disk dammit!:happy:


----------



## hugesue (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw her on Letterman and I was blown away! I LOVE her music. There are videos on-line from when she was on Letterman if you have not already seen them.


----------



## hugesue (Mar 26, 2011)

OneHauteMama said:


> Adele is a beautiful woman and I was actually very shocked to see a woman of substance so much in the spotlight. My weight has kind of kept me back with pursuing a music career, but when I saw her onstage (I forget which show, it was one of those Late Night talk shows), I thought "Well, I'll be damned! Now I have no excuse!" LOL.



She was on Letterman and then she must have done an after show concert because I found 4 or 5 videos on-line at
http://www.adele.tv/videos/179/rolling-in-the-deep-official-video

I have watched them over and over again!


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 26, 2011)

I do not like Adele.

I have never liked Adele.

I do not like the fact that I have been made to feel obligated to like her because she is/was/(?) fat, on more than one occasion. 

Her sound just does nothing for me.

I DO like the song "Someone Like You" (prefer the slower live versions) and her version of "To Make You Feel My Love." I have no idea why that doesn't translate to the rest of the music, but it just doesn't.

Meh.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 1, 2011)

I love her, have done for a while now. Her voice is stunning, it's so lived in and honest, not to perfect, not to shiny, but god damn incredible. I feel her when she's belting out one of her fierce numbers full of heartache and blame....I feel her man.


----------



## Hathor (Apr 2, 2011)

I like her unique voice. Her weight was always unimportant to me because I liked her music.


----------



## Dolce (Apr 2, 2011)

She does something for me.


----------



## Dansinfool (Apr 3, 2011)

I love Adele. I love her song "Rolling In the Deep"... cant get it out of my head  And her song "Someone Like You"


----------



## Sweet (Apr 4, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i completely agree,i was thinking about this and noticed this too,sad.



Hey everyone,
Love Adele. She did a great cover of Sam Cooke's "That's It, I Quick, I'm Moving On." I have never heard the song before and it is very good. It is on Youtube.

She said she ended up losing weight because she had to change her habits. Her drinking and smoking were starting to affect her voice, so she developed some healthier habits. Less drinking and stopped smoking. Seems like a good idea to me, no matter who you are.

And, she's awesome!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone would bring Adele up on here! I FLOVE her! I had no idea who she was until I saw her on Chelsea Lately a while ago, I thought she was adorable, hilarious, and loved that she wasn't your typical size 2 signer. I looked up her music and WOW fell in LOVE!

How could you not?


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay and kinda love.

_Adele fights back against the negative criticism by making her views public  People are starting to go on about my weight but Im not going to change my size because they dont like the way I look. They can f**k off. My favourite way to relax is to get a pizza or curry and get lots of beer round my house. I also love Malaysian food. My weakness is alcohol.

In another interview she said  Ive always been a size 14-16, and been fine with it, Adele told The Times. I would only lose weight if it affected my health or sex life, which it doesnt.

Adele has a great fashion sense and always looks amazing. She is an excellent example to plus size women everywhere. Just because you buy plus size clothing, it doesnt mean you cant have an original sense of style and stand out from the crowd._

:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2011)

Good article with the lovely singer.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 17, 2011)

anyone seen her cover on Rolling Stone? she looks beautiful....and thin. She's not that big to begin with but she looks smaller in this cover. Is that airbrush or did she lose weight.?
http://whynotcoconut.com/2011/04/adele-is-on-the-cover-of-rolling-stone/


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 18, 2011)

Lamia said:


> anyone seen her cover on Rolling Stone? she looks beautiful....and thin. She's not that big to begin with but she looks smaller in this cover. Is that airbrush or did she lose weight.?
> http://whynotcoconut.com/2011/04/adele-is-on-the-cover-of-rolling-stone/



She has definitely lost weight and her face has slimmed down considerably. That might be an even slimmer version of her face than real life, but she's already quite a bit thinner now than the pic in the above post, for example.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 19, 2011)

i couldn't get the link to open, but yes, love her!


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 2011)

I just recently realized who she is ( I know,,DUH me :doh: ) and purchased some of her music. She has an awesome voice!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 19, 2011)

I find her a bit dull.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 23, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> I find her a bit dull.



Damn it, I wanted to rep you but I couldn't lol. I'm just glad I'm not the only person on the board not swooning every time she opens her mouth lol


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Damn it, I wanted to rep you but I couldn't lol. I'm just glad I'm not the only person on the board not swooning every time she opens her mouth lol



It happened with Beth Ditto too. Everyone went a bit crazy because shes a big lady. We do need more size positive role models to look up to, but just because a person is big it doesn't mean I'm going to swoon. lol


----------



## Mishty (Apr 24, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> It happened with Beth Ditto too. Everyone went a bit crazy because shes a big lady. We do need more size positive role models to look up to, but just because a person is big it doesn't mean I'm going to swoon. lol



I find both Beth Ditto, and Adele very talented, and I don't think their size has anything to do with my appreciation for their music. The first time I heard both of them was on iTunes radio, so I had no idea they were large.


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know much about her but I read that comment of hers...

I love food and hate exercise. I dont have time to work out I dont want to be on the cover of Playboy or Vogue. I want to be on the cover of Rolling Stone or Q. Im not a trend-setter Im a singer Id rather weigh a ton and make an amazing album then look like Nicole Richie and do a shit album. My aim in life is never to be skinny.

First, I think it's awesome that she loves her body the way it is. But the part about hating exercise...I find that troubling. I mean, there are people out there who can't walk and they would give anything to be able to exercise. It's a gift that has been given to us. I love working out and moving my body, because I know when I am 80 I am really going to appreciate the sheer ability and opportunity to be able to do the things I can do now. It really pains me to see people who love sitting at a desk all day while they mumble and groan about having to move furniture because they might have to break a sweat. Actually it pisses me right off.

Now I am going to give this Adele woman the benefit of a doubt that she may have been exaggerating here.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 25, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I don't know much about her but I read that comment of hers...
> 
> I love food and hate exercise. I dont have time to work out I dont want to be on the cover of Playboy or Vogue. I want to be on the cover of Rolling Stone or Q. Im not a trend-setter Im a singer Id rather weigh a ton and make an amazing album then look like Nicole Richie and do a shit album. My aim in life is never to be skinny.
> 
> ...



What if she's not exaggerating? I mean, what if she actually does hate exercise or what if she even is kind of physically lazy or something? (I am stating that as a hypothetical, not as a statement of fact.) She's certainly entitled to live her life as she chooses and to do with her body what she likes. Do I personally think exercise is a good idea? Yeah, I am all about it, it makes my life a million times better and it's a real priority for me. But why should I have a problem with it if some other person, for whatever reason, just decides that's not something they're going to prioritize? Fat people, just like all people, can choose to make "healthy" choices or "unhealthy" ones, and while we can believe that the healthy choices make life better (I do think that's usually true), I don't see why it should piss someone off if someone chooses to live in a different way.

Would you have the same problem with her saying that if she was thin?


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 25, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I don't know much about her but I read that comment of hers...
> 
> ”I love food and hate exercise. I don’t have time to work out… I don’t want to be on the cover of Playboy or Vogue. I want to be on the cover of Rolling Stone or Q. I’m not a trend-setter… I’m a singer… I’d rather weigh a ton and make an amazing album then look like Nicole Richie and do a shit album. My aim in life is never to be skinny.”
> 
> ...



She did not say "I hate movement and never want to move." She said she hates exercise. It's important to recognize the difference (though if she didn't want to move ever; her choice) because hating exercise is a fairly common thing (at least amongst my friends - who are all average size), even though a lot of people do it anyway.

Just because you "love working out" doesn't mean that everyone else has to. And to be honest, She's a performer, which means she's standing on stage, at least moving to music, quite frequently. She gets her own work out, even if it doesn't involve 30 minutes on a treadmill a day.

Is Adele complaining about having to move furniture and break a sweat? If she's not, perhaps you should reserve judgment (FYI that's what you're doing - judging her) because its none of your damn business what she chooses to do.

On a side note, and I know it might 'piss you right off,' I hate Seafood. That's right, I said hate it. No need to give me the benefit of the doubt, I legitimately mean I hate it, even though I know there are millions, if not billions of people who are starving and would love to eat the stuff I turn down. I just don't like it.

I hope you've never encountered a similar situation. Glass houses and all that.


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes I would feel the same way if she were thin, and yes she has every right to do whatever she wants with her body. I'm not saying she doesn't. All I'm saying is that, to me, she sounded ungrateful of the fact that her body is able to do exercise. At least in that context, that's what I think it sounded like. Just my opinion there.

This whole "It's none of your business" thing...I'm not sure I am buying it in this particular situation. It kinda goes out the window when she takes it upon herself to put her body up for discussion, and does so pretty often so far in her budding career. She obviously wants to talk about her weight. People are going to make comments. Some will be positive and some will be negative. Both are "judging her." Everyone who has ever made any kind of comment on her or her music has "judged her."


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm an ungrateful exercise hater. I'm not too fond of peppers or headcheese either come to think of it. I like pretty much everything else though.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 26, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> Yes I would feel the same way if she were thin, and yes she has every right to do whatever she wants with her body. I'm not saying she doesn't. All I'm saying is that, to me, she sounded ungrateful of the fact that her body is able to do exercise. At least in that context, that's what I think it sounded like. Just my opinion there.
> 
> This whole "It's none of your business" thing...I'm not sure I am buying it in this particular situation. It kinda goes out the window when she takes it upon herself to put her body up for discussion, and does so pretty often so far in her budding career. She obviously wants to talk about her weight. People are going to make comments. Some will be positive and some will be negative. Both are "judging her." *Everyone who has ever made any kind of comment on her or her music has "judged her."*



That I will give you, as I judge her voice and find her voice wanting. But I'm judging her voice and not her as a person.

And that's the thing. By profession, she is a singer, Not A FATTER.

AS a singer, I bet she's hoping (as I'm sure would a person big or small) that the emphasis is on the music, rather than the size of her ass...though she doesn't strike me as the naive type. 

She's not so much putting her body up for discussion, as acknowledging that it will be discussed. 

I don't understand your "She obviously wants to talk about her weight." It must not be too obvious, because I missed it. It's an interview. Generally in an interview, one answers questions. She's not ashamed of her body, so why avoid the questions, when asked?

To say that she is ungrateful that her body can move just because she hates exercise is particularly condescending. 

It's like saying I don't value my ability to read because I hated reading what you wrote.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Awwww fuuuuuudge, I'm outta rep.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 26, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Awwww fuuuuuudge, I'm outta rep.



........


----------



## pepi91 (Apr 26, 2011)

I find her very beautiful voice and his songs. She, too, and very beautiful.


----------



## Tina (Apr 26, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> First, I think it's awesome that she loves her body the way it is. But the part about hating exercise...I find that troubling. I mean, there are people out there who can't walk and they would give anything to be able to exercise. It's a gift that has been given to us. I love working out and moving my body, because I know when I am 80 I am really going to appreciate the sheer ability and opportunity to be able to do the things I can do now. It really pains me to see people who love sitting at a desk all day while they mumble and groan about having to move furniture because they might have to break a sweat. Actually it pisses me right off.


Your 'logic' is ridiculous. It's like the hammer that's been used to bludgeon kids for decades in order to make them finish their food at the table because "there are starving children in Africa." 

If you want to eat, eat; if you don't, don't. If you want to exercise, exercise; if you don't, don't.

Good for you for loving exercise, but don't put others down if they don't, and certainly not with that reasoning, because it just makes you seem ignorant and immature.


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 26, 2011)

Tina said:


> Your 'logic' is ridiculous. It's like the hammer that's been used to bludgeon kids for decades in order to make them finish their food at the table because "there are starving children in Africa."
> 
> If you want to eat, eat; if you don't, don't. If you want to exercise, exercise; if you don't, don't.
> 
> Good for you for loving exercise, but don't put others down if they don't, and certainly not with that reasoning, because it just makes you seem ignorant and immature.



Actually I agree with you. I shouldn't have put her down. If she hates exercise, then that's her view. It's not my view and I have my reasons for it, and that's just me.


----------



## StickMan (Apr 27, 2011)

My dance teacher has taken to using Adele in all of her classes, which was my first exposure to this amazing, gorgeous, talented woman. I loved her music before I knew she was a BBW, and the two are separate in my mind.


----------



## toni (Apr 29, 2011)

Her album is on repeat. She is amazing. Deep lyrics and a powerful voice.


----------



## toni (Apr 29, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay and kinda love.
> 
> _
> In another interview she said  Ive always been a size 14-16, and been fine with it, Adele told The Times. I would only lose weight if it affected my health or sex life, which it doesnt.
> ...



:smitten: DAMN! My kind of chick.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 29, 2011)

So talented!! Absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 29, 2011)

I love her song Right Is the Rain


----------



## Jenella (May 4, 2011)

I haven't been listening to Adele for a long period of time, but damn, her voice is simply amazing. I'm not a huge fan, but I do enjoy listening to her songs. 

Best thing about Adele? (Other than the fact shes beautiful and has an amazing voice.)

No friggin' auto tune.


----------



## Silver Fox (May 4, 2011)

Jenella said:


> Best thing about Adele? (Other than the fact shes beautiful and has an amazing voice.)
> 
> No friggin' auto tune.



AMEN!!! God I hate autotune!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 4, 2011)

Shameless plug. I met Adele! 

View attachment n604200292_4990983_8441.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2011)

So I resisted for a while because I don't like having people suggest music to me, but... fuck, this woman can sing.

And she's cute, and she has a frigging British accent. I'm in love.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 4, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> So I resisted for a while because I don't like having people suggest music to me, but... fuck, this woman can sing.
> 
> And she's cute, and she has a frigging British accent. I'm in love.



Back off. She's mine, bitch.


----------



## Oirish (May 4, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Back off. She's mine, bitch.



Please share *does a Tiny Tim impression*
I LOVE Adelle. I liked her first album but I think this new one is fantastic! She is absolutely gorgeous, I am a total sucker for her accent, and I love her style.


----------



## mossystate (May 4, 2011)

I like that she is out there living her life and her dream. Haven't listened to a lot of her music...but I don't think I could. Her voice gets on my nerves after a short time. Like a foghorn with a stuffed up nose. But, you go, Adele.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 4, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Please share *does a Tiny Tim impression*
> I LOVE Adelle. I liked her first album but I think this new one is fantastic! She is absolutely gorgeous, I am a total sucker for her accent, and I love her style.



Agreed! I'd love her even without the accent but it's what makes me weak in the knees. 

Oh and I got to meet her at a private little acoustic show I won't tickets to on the radio.


----------



## LadyLeilaBombshell (May 4, 2011)

She's fantastically amazing! Her voice gives me chills.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 4, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Agreed! I'd love her even without the accent but it's what makes me weak in the knees.
> 
> Oh and I got to meet her at a private little acoustic show I won't tickets to on the radio.



Oh and by "won't" I meant "won."


----------



## Dansinfool (May 5, 2011)

I believe she will be singing on Dancing With the Stars next Tuesday night.


----------



## asmiletoday (May 8, 2011)

She's gorg and I love her style. took a cue from her and started wearing my hair in a make shift beehive to work. My former boss started calling me "Adele" and singing chasing pavements everytime he saw me. 

He was teasing me, but secretly- it's exactly what I wanted. Now, just to work on maintaining that elusive British accent.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 8, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> She's gorg and I love her style. took a cue from her and started wearing my hair in a make shift beehive to work. My former boss started calling me "Adele" and singing chasing pavements everytime he saw me.
> 
> He was teasing me, but secretly- it's exactly what I wanted. Now, just to work on maintaining that elusive British accent.



How'd you do the beehive??? I have no idea how to make it work.


----------



## asmiletoday (May 8, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> How'd you do the beehive??? I have no idea how to make it work.



You comb all your hair back (except for your bangs if you have them) and tease it up. Hairspray it like the dickens. Then you pull you're hair into a french twist or easier yet, as low messy bun/ponytail ( like how Adele wears it often). Here's a photo of my hair, it's not the best shot but it kind of shows you what it looks like.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 9, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> You comb all your hair back (except for your bangs if you have them) and tease it up. Hairspray it like the dickens. Then you pull you're hair into a french twist or easier yet, as low messy bun/ponytail ( like how Adele wears it often). Here's a photo of my hair, it's not the best shot but it kind of shows you what it looks like.



So cute!! I suck at teasing my hair buy I'm gonna try anyway.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

From a Facebook page called Barbie Bitchuates


----------



## RVGleason (May 19, 2011)

I'll be ushering the May 19th Adele concert at the Beacon Theater in New York City. If anyone from the Dimensions Board is attending the show, hope to see you there. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 19, 2011)

So, who wants to burn me copies for Adele's albums??? hehehe

I love her..she is awesome...  Her music is very right up my ally.


----------



## joswitch (May 29, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> Back off. She's mine, bitch.



I wondered why she has a slightly "OMG I think I'm about to be kidnapped" expression in that photo!


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 29, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, who wants to burn me copies for Adele's albums??? hehehe
> 
> I love her..she is awesome...  Her music is very right up my ally.



Here to the rescue!! 
I just sent you a PM with a file that should have both albums and some remix songs on there.. ENJOY!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 30, 2011)

You're awesome...got it...thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## Alzison (May 30, 2011)

When "Rollin in the Deep" first came out as a single, there were days when I would listen to it for my entire 45 min communte- roundtrip. This quickly devolved into my listening to only the Adele albums for weeks on end. I had to force myself to stop when friends threatened to sign me into a "special hospital for music lovers". :smitten:


----------



## Fox (May 30, 2011)

As a musician, I think Adele is very talented and has a lovely voice.
As a FA, I think she's a total cutie.


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 30, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> You're awesome...got it...thank you sooooo much!!!



You are welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 30, 2011)

Adele is pretty much one of my idols. Since I first heard her, I instantly fell in love with her voice. 
I have covers on the internet of me doing her songs, but they are quality and I will never measure up to her, but I enjoy trying. Hahah. 
She is so beautiful and curvy and she gives me hope!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 30, 2011)

Adele was on the june cover of Q magizine. She looks absolutely beautiful.
http://covers.q4music.com/Item.aspx?pageNo=6176&year=2011


----------

